# Pairing and fios Cable Card Issues



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

Please help. I'm sorry if this is somewhere else! I'm new, but have looked and can't find our problem in an existing thread. We have fios and TivoHD.

Our current problem is that we have one cable card working with digital and HD channels, but the other is not (grey, but giving us the info and programming for the channel). Tivo CC help desk tells us that they are not paired properly because the host validation (on both cards) reads Unknown 00. He's unsure why we are receiving any digital channels, but insists they aren't paired properly. Also on the conditional access page for the cable card not working it says

Connected: yes, EnabledbyCP:no
Auth: Missing_Program_Rekey
CA enable:not possible 
CCI:0X00 

the one working is basically the opposite on those particular points and the CCI is 0X03
For some back round. Fios techs have already been out here 3 times for a total of 15 hours and we've been on the phone with several different tech people trying to fix this. They have replaced, activated and deactivated the cable cards MULTIPLE times.

Has anyone encountered this problem (sorry if you have!)? If so, who and what do I need to tell the fios people?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Did they try replacing the cards? I just had 6 cards installed Thursday from FIOS and it only took 1 hour. The cards have to be installed one at a time. Once the infr from the card pops up they need to enter the info to activate it. Then after a few minutes channels 1 to 49 will show up. Then they have to activate something else from their laptop. And after a few more minutes everything will be from the digital channels, all channels available. It went by quick for me becasue we staggered putting all the cards in so we didn't have to wait as long since we would go to the next card and keep rotating to enter the info.


----------



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, they've replaced the cards about 4 times. They did do them one at a time and did both activation steps. blah.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

_Reposted as a reminder..._

There are three required steps.


 Add the serial number of each CableCard to Verizon's list of authorized devices. This cannot be done by computer from your home. This is supposed to be done by someone at the regional Verizon office, but it can also be done over the phone. If the rep at the office does not do this, everything else is just a waste of time.

CableCards will not work until they are entered into Verizon's list of authorized devices.

 Add the correct serial number for the CableCard to the customer's account using the software activation program. This is typically done on the installer's notebook from the customer's home, but it can also be done over the phone if the rep is new.

 Add the correct CableCard pairing information to the customer's account using the software activation program. This is typically done on the installer's notebook from the customer's home, but it can also be done over the phone if the rep is new.

The pairing information below is displayed about 120 seconds after a CableCard is inserted.








CableCards should be installed and activated one at a time to avoid mixing up the information for each card (Tivo's instructions are also written to avoid that). The installer should install and activate the CableCard in the main (right) slot first. After that CableCard is activated, repeat these steps for the second (left) slot.

If the installer misses any of these steps, or there is an error in any information, the CableCard will not work.

Tune to an encrypted channel you are supposed to receive, such as 825 or 826 and then go to the System Information -> CableCard.. -> Conditional Access screen. A correctly activated FiOS CableCard will appears as follows:










For each CableCard, it should say *Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes* and *Auth: Subscribed*.

If it doesn't say all of that, then it means your card is not authorized and will not work. If the installer already left, and the cards were not activated, you should be able to activate them over the phone by calling Fiber Solutions @ 888-553-1555; when you call, say your CableCards were not activated properly.


----------



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

Central New Jersey. I can't imagine that 3 different technicians would put the wrong info in? Is there some common mistake? 

I know the unit numbers have 000 before the actual number, but I saw the last tech make that mistake and he corrected it.


----------



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

I noticed in your attached image (cable card correctly authorized) that your host validation is also listed as unknown 00... are both of your cable cards receiving digital channels and are you able to record two HD shows at once?

When we phoned the Tivo cable card help desk, they said cable cards aren't correctly paired if it says that, but does that matter?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

lostwithverizon said:


> I noticed in your attached image (cable card correctly authorized) that your host validation is also listed as unknown 00... are both of your cable cards receiving digital channels and are you able to record two HD shows at once?


Correct.



lostwithverizon said:


> When we phoned the Tivo cable card help desk, they said cable cards aren't correctly paired if it says that, but does that matter?


With some cable providers, that field is important. With FiOS, it does not matter.

With FiOS, the only fields that matter are _Auth_ and _EnabledByCP_. If those values aren't correct, then it means one of two things (1) Verizon incorrectly typed in the physical serial number printed on the card, and/or (2) Verizon entered the wrong piece of information on the CableCard setup screen.


----------



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok... assuming that at least 1 out of the 3 techs was able to type in the right serial number... what other information might be entered incorrectly. I know the host, unit, and data info was entered correctly (we confirmed over the phone with those techs). 

Is it really as simple as entering in the right sets of numbers, installed separately and authorized twice? Because I'm pretty sure all of those steps were followed.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

lostwithverizon said:


> Ok... assuming that at least 1 out of the 3 techs was able to type in the right serial number... what other information might be entered incorrectly. I know the host, unit, and data info was entered correctly (we confirmed over the phone with those techs).
> 
> Is it really as simple as entering in the right sets of numbers, installed separately and authorized twice? Because I'm pretty sure all of those steps were followed.


It should be that simple, but I'm sure there are other ways for them to goof up. Eg
1. Perhaps they have a global list of cable cards that have been authorized on their system, and one of yours got its number mistyped when it was entered on this global list.
2. Perhaps their accounting system requires that each CC have a payment associated with it, and things get goofed up with two CC on one device.
3. Perhaps they are supposed to type in the Unit ID instead of the Serial Number at one point in the process. They have a correct number, but it's not the one that is asked for.

I think I've seen all of these reported by people here. Keep trying; it's almost certainly something at their end.


----------



## lostwithverizon (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you all for help. We were able to Verizon to finally let us speak to a video specialist. We walked them through all of the info we found out here and now it's working! I wish I could give you more info, but it was definitely on their end! 

THANKS!


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> 1. Perhaps they have a global list of cable cards that have been authorized on their system, and one of yours got its number mistyped when it was entered on this global list.


If you get "Missing_Program_Rekey" with FiOS this is almost certainly the issue. I had my CCs replaced (turned out not to be my issue, but it was a troubleshooting step) and the tech neglected to register the SNs before he left the office. Trying to activate them got him nowhere until he called the numbers in to be added to the authorized cards list.


----------



## berkland (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the same issue, I think. On the screen I get this same message "Missing_Program_Rekey"

Do I just have to keep calling Verizon until I get someone who can help me? I have already been on with Verizon twice and TiVo once. Naturally each blames the other and one Verizon guy even said that Verizon doesn't support cable cards (where do they get these people?)

Anyway - I'm very frustrated. The tech left Thursday before all the channels were available and was not interested in troubleshooting. He just said the missing channels would show up eventually.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

berkland said:


> I have the same issue, I think. On the screen I get this same message "Missing_Program_Rekey"
> 
> Do I just have to keep calling Verizon until I get someone who can help me? I have already been on with Verizon twice and TiVo once. Naturally each blames the other and one Verizon guy even said that Verizon doesn't support cable cards (where do they get these people?)
> 
> Anyway - I'm very frustrated. The tech left Thursday before all the channels were available and was not interested in troubleshooting. He just said the missing channels would show up eventually.


Call Fiber Solutions, not the regular number, and then tell them you're having problems with your cable cards; they should be able to help (or find someone who can).


----------



## berkland (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you have a number for fiber solutions?


----------



## berkland (Aug 19, 2007)

The tech came back today and after two hours I have a working system. The first two cards he tried didn't work, but fortunately the third one did. I guess those things are a bit flakey.


----------



## litkaj (Jun 5, 2007)

berkland said:


> Do you have a number for fiber solutions?


They should have given you two little stickers with the number on it when you got the welcome packet for FiOS Internet. In any case, the number is 888-553-1555.

If you don't have a Verizon phone number linked to your account then you can get through to a useful person by doing the following:


Dial 888-553-1555
Press "0"
Say "I don't have one"
Say "Yes"
Say "Yes"
Say the phone number you gave for your installation confirmation
Say "Yes"
Say your zip code
Say your house number


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I hate their automated menu system.


----------



## monsterlab (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all,

I'm in Tampa and I'm trying to get my Tivo HD up and running. I had a Verizon guy at my house yesterday for 4 hours and he was unable to get the cablecards working. He activated them on his laptop, but the Tivo would never get past the spinning "acquiring channel information" screen. Now Verizon is trying to troubleshoot it as a MOCA problem, and I'm on the verge of pulling my hair out. I've tried telling the guy that the TiVO box isn't MOCA capable, so it shouldn't matter at all. The installer (and his buddy that showed up to help) are trying to say that the issue is my custom router that I use for work and my older NIM100. I tried explaining that VOD and guide updates work just fine on my DVR and the standard def box in the bedroom.

They seem to think that the cablecards need to hit the Moca side to be able to authenticate. This doesn't make any sense whatsoever to me and I'm starting to feel like I've fallen into their black hole.

Does anyone have any suggestions or a number I can call? I refuse to use the Verizon router because I use a special VPN router for work.

I hate being a "know it all" when the techs show up, but it really sucks that we know more on this board than they do.

Help, please!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

All the information you need is posted above (see my previous post).

If the installer is still having trouble, the card may not be in the Verizon system. In that case, have them call Fiber Solutions @ 888-553-1555.

If the CableCards that your installer has are not registered with Verizon, your TiVo can only be activated over the phone.


----------



## FANOJOVI (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello All!!!
I just got VERIZON FIOS. But a regular top box, not the HD, so, my question: I currently have the Tivo series 2, do I need to upgrade to the Tivo series 3 although the top box and the TV are not HD?. I am having a hard time setting up my TIVO with my Verizon Fios top box. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

FANOJOVI said:


> I just got VERIZON FIOS. But a regular top box, not the HD, so, my question: I currently have the Tivo series 2, do I need to upgrade to the Tivo series 3 although the top box and the TV are not HD?. I am having a hard time setting up my TIVO with my Verizon Fios top box. Thank you for your help.


The TivoHD and Tivo Series3 completely replace the cable box.

TiVo no longer produces DVRs that connect to STBs. All of TiVo's newer boxes work on their own and eliminate the need for the STBs.

The Tivo Series3 works far better than the Series2 + STB, even if you don't have a HDTV. Picture and audio quality is superior, and because channel changes are done inside the box (no STB needed), those are faster too.

You will need to trade in your $4.99/mo Verizon STB for two CableCards $2.99/ea.

You can login to your account at Tivo.com and replace Series2 with a Series3 by clicking "Change TiVo service number."


----------



## FANOJOVI (Dec 15, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> The TivoHD and Tivo Series3 completely replace the cable box.
> 
> TiVo no longer produces DVRs that connect to STBs. All of TiVo's newer boxes work on their own and eliminate the need for the STBs.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! Also, the Tivo contract that I have is the lifetime one. Now, when I called I was told that I would have to pay $199.00 to transfer the existing lifetime contract to the new Series 3 Tivo? Can anyone confirm this?. If so, THAT IS NOT RIGHT. JMO


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

FANOJOVI said:


> Thank you very much!! Also, the Tivo contract that I have is the lifetime one. Now, when I called I was told that I would have to pay $199.00 to transfer the existing lifetime contract to the new Series 3 Tivo? Can anyone confirm this?. If so, THAT IS NOT RIGHT. JMO


That is correct. Lifetime is for the lifetime of the box, not the lifetime of the user; hence, transfers are not free.

Transfers are free for TiVos lifetime subscriptions purchased before January 21, 2000, but all lifetime subscriptions purchased since carry a $199 transfer fee. Tivo also sells new lifetime subscriptions for $399 to existing customers. The alternative is to pay $10/mo for the Series3 and sell your Series2 with lifetime.

If/when you purchase a Series3 or TivoHD _for monthly use_, be sure to purchase from Amazon.com and not Tivo.com.


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Feb 15, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> That is correct. Lifetime is for the lifetime of the box, not the lifetime of the user; hence, transfers are not free.
> 
> Transfers are free for TiVos lifetime subscriptions purchased before January 21, 2000, but all lifetime subscriptions since carry a $199 transfer fee. Tivo also sells new lifetime subscriptions for $399. The alternative is to pay $10/mo for the Series3 and sell your Series2 with lifetime.
> 
> If/when you purchase a Series3 or TivoHD, be sure to purchase from Amazon.com and not Tivo.com.


This is not correct...

All lifetime transfers are $199 and you can only transfer a lifetime activated prior to October 1, 2003. I just transfered a lifetime today from an old S1 that was activated 12/13/99 and that cost me $199, it was not free.

You can only transfer lifetimes to TiVos purchased directly from TiVo.com via this offer:
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/show.do?pg=/buytivo/hdservicetransfer.html

If you buy them from Amazon/Best Buy/etc they won't do it.

Also worth noting, TiVo does not do lifetime transfers all the time, it comes and go... so don't assume that you can always do this. The transfer offer was supposed to be over in November (and according to many TiVo CSRs it is over), however, the old offer page that I linked to has a new end date of 2/3/08 on it.... no idea how long it'll be active, but I used it last week to order a new HD and I transfered my lifetime with no troubles this morning. The line item on your order confirmation page notes "to transfer lifetime service call blah blah" right on it when you place the TiVoHD in your cart from the link above; if you just add a TiVo HD to your cart normally it does not include this note. When the TiVo arrives, there's a flyer in the box about transferring your lifetime and it actually states the offered ended in November, but as I said, they still do it as long as your order was placed with the note to transfer lifetime service.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Unless something has changed recently, TiVo does allow one free lifetime transfer on lifetime subscriptions purchased prior to January 21, 2000 -- this was the date when Tivo specified that lifetime subscriptions were for the life of the box, not the life of the subscriber. Before that, Tivo did not specify.



> Grandfather transfer:
> 
> The one-time [free] "Grandfather transfer" (for people who purchased Product Lifetime on or before January 21, 2000, and who have not already used their one-time transfer) is still allowed and will also be honored for future hardware releases from TiVo, such as the Series3. If you have any trouble when you call, please mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent.


Of course, you only get one free transfer, so if you already transferred your subscription to a Series2, you cannot transfer it to another Series3 / TivoHD for free.


----------



## killzone (Oct 19, 2000)

dmbfan36_23 said:


> This is not correct...
> 
> All lifetime transfers are $199 and you can only transfer a lifetime activated prior to October 1, 2003. I just transfered a lifetime today from an old S1 that was activated 12/13/99 and that cost me $199, it was not free.
> 
> ...


If your lifetime was from prior to January 2000, you were eligible to transfer it one time for free. The problem is there are so few boxes like that left that the call staff aren't aware of the offer. There was a post here that mentioned some codes or offer codes that you should tell them and then they know how to transfer it for free (ed. bkdtv mentioned the code in the previous post).

I don't think it's true that you have to purchase the tivo directly from tivo.com. I have seen some information claiming that it does, but people have posted that they purchased their tivo's from amazon or CC and were still able to transfer.


----------



## kurtster (Jan 29, 2007)

I have to tell you guys I just ordered FIOS TV an hour ago and after reading the threads about cable cards, I'm very concerned. My appt. is Sept. 16, and assuming they show up (apparently that's a problem in itself), I have to call them tomorrow and ask the installer to bring three cable cards with him; one for my Sony TV in a guest bedroom, and two for my main TiVO Series 3 in the home theater. Should I expect to pay monthly for these cards? If so, how much? Should I call a specific number to make sure they bring these cards? Have the problems with cards not being Verizon certified now resolved? I've been with DirecTV for 15 years and their decision to dump TiVO has forced me into this but it sounds like it could be painful to get it going.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

kurtster said:


> I have to tell you guys I just ordered FIOS TV an hour ago and after reading the threads about cable cards, I'm very concerned. My appt. is Sept. 16, and assuming they show up (apparently that's a problem in itself), I have to call them tomorrow and ask the installer to bring three cable cards with him; one for my Sony TV in a guest bedroom, and two for my main TiVO Series 3 in the home theater. Should I expect to pay monthly for these cards? If so, how much? Should I call a specific number to make sure they bring these cards? Have the problems with cards not being Verizon certified now resolved? I've been with DirecTV for 15 years and their decision to dump TiVO has forced me into this but it sounds like it could be painful to get it going.


You have to get the cards added to your order over the phone, they cannot be ordered online, I was told.

I don't know anything about cards not being "Verizon certified", I have them and at least 1 of my neighbors has them. I don't think they have any m-cards, though.

For some odd reason, my online order was cancelled and replaced by another order and at that time they 'lost' the cable cards and I had to have them added back to the 2nd order. They also missed one install appointment. The 2nd try went much better, they called 2x to verify someone over 18 would be home.

You do need to have an electrical outlet near where V will install their "ONT" which is their Optical Network Interface.

I had a very smooth FIOS install. The cable cards paired up correctly and all that was needed was a phone call to link the cards to my account. This cable card install went MUCH smoother than the Comcast cable card installs I've endured over the past 2 years.

Cards for me in PA were $3.99 a month each.


----------



## sweavers (Jan 8, 2009)

Verizon do have the M-Cards. They have been using them in their Motorola set top boxes for a while (dual channel, only one card slot). They want to charge TiVo users for two S-Cards for 2 reasons, to get rid of the stock and to be able to charge the user for 2 cards. I've just got a new TiVo HD XL to replace the Verizon STB which has never worked properly. I had to argue with Verizon for over an hour to get them to give me an M-Card, they went from
"I don't know what an M-Card is" to
"We don't have M-Cards" to
"TiVo does not support M-Cards" to
"TiVo has to have 2 S-Cards" to
"We have not written the software for the M-Card yet" to
"It might work but we can't guaranty that it will" to
"We don't want everybody to know about it"
The final statement was true.

I had to beat them down at every stage.


----------



## alexislightus (Jun 16, 2010)

Evening all i must say this is all good information
i work for a Fiber soloustion call center so i know some of the stuff you all are talking about
[ a good bit of my center how ever doesent or knows enough]
i took the liberty of comming here myself to read up on this so i have a lil bit more heads up know how on whats going on than most everyone else
i was actualy directed here by a customer 
ill be saving some of this info to take back with me.. im sure i can put it to good use we have barely ANY ifno on tivo's as it is..


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

alexislightus said:


> Evening all i must say this is all good information
> i work for a Fiber soloustion call center so i know some of the stuff you all are talking about
> [ a good bit of my center how ever doesent or knows enough]
> i took the liberty of comming here myself to read up on this so i have a lil bit more heads up know how on whats going on than most everyone else
> ...


Good to see someone trying. you might want to look at this thread for more recent issues. it's much more active.


----------



## alexislightus (Jun 16, 2010)

JWThiers said:


> Good to see someone trying. you might want to ---for more recent issues. it's much more active.


will do and i certinly try.. i cant say the same for other csa's but i do try


----------

